# How early does nesting begin?



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

My dad has a female dog that could possible be pregnant. She seems to have gotten a little bigger. She was always wanting to eat but now has slowed down on eating. My dad or I feed her twice a day but when we have to feed her the next day she still has some from the previous day which before would never happen. She also seems to be sleeping a lot more. Her attitude has also changed from wanting to play with the other dog to not wanting too. She is a outside dog since I have cats and she HATES them. She loves to be outside and was actually scared to come inside. Well I've noticed now once we let her out to run around the yard she wants to be taken inside and if she is chained up she will bark at the house or just stare at it. I don't know if its because the last time I took her in I feed her human food or if its because of the pup that is a house dog. Yesterday when I was fixing my rabbits box I heard her barking inside the building where I have part of her cage, food, water and box. When I went to go check it out she of course stopped. I was curious why so I looked around for maybe a bird in the build or a rodent but nothing. So I then went in her cage and lifted up the lid for her box and noticed she must of been barking inside her box while digging in her straw. I can't remember for the life of me how early does nesting behavior start if she is indeed pregnant? I know the last time she has had a false pregnancy before so I don't know if she could be again. 

Is 2 week to early for nesting behavior to begin?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/dog-pregnancy.html

It's a little early, but she knows what she want s to do.
As to the appetite issue, it's normal for them to go off their feed for a bit at the beginning.
She also may want more attention right now, because she isn't feeling right, that would explain the need to be inside, she wants attention.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

it also could be a false pregnancy again. once a dog has a false pregnancy, it's very common for it to happen again.


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah thats what I thought also but I just wanted to know from others. Well if she is indeed pregnant she has started to eat all her food again. She would be 7 wks if she is. Thats also what I thought because she really is begging for attention weather she outside running around or if I bring her inside. I've noticed though she really don't want her tummy pet and if you are petting it she will put her head down where you have to pet her head or she will keep moving your hand with her head until your petting her head. I'm on guard because I don't want to be to late if she is having pups. I want to bring her inside a week early before so that's why I ask when they usually start nesting. All I know right now is she loves her box and is always sleeping weather im in messing with the other dogs or not. Like this morning I went out to feed her and she wouldn't come out not even when I called her name. I finally got her to come out. She itched herself then smelled her food then went right back into her box. This really isn't her. She has me so confused right now. I can't remember when she had her false pregnancy if she acted like this. In your opinions would a false pregnancy make her act like this or what?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

you might want to take her to a vet and get her checked. She could also have a pyometra (uterine infection) which often followed a heat cycle. It can cause lack of appetite and other symptoms. It can also cause death if untreated.

http://www.vetinfo.com/symptoms-of-pyometra-in-dogs.html


----------

